# Flash fiction: "The Birthday Party"



## William_Goffspeare (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey,
I've noticed that a lot of the people here like to post their "flash fiction" in the short stories section of the forum, so I just thought I'd share one of my favorite pieces in this genre, "The Birthday Party" by Katharine Brush (admittedly though, I don't have much experience with this type of literature). I read it in an English class once, and I've always liked it. Maybe not everyone enjoys this kind of reading, but it might be able to serve as some inspiration...

Here's a link to the story:
The Birthday Party by Katherine Brush


----------



## terrib (Aug 11, 2008)

William....I thought this was very good, and  very, very well written. So sad that this kind of thing happens more often than not...believe me, I know.


----------



## Damien. (Aug 11, 2008)

Ohhhh.

I feel a little mad at the woman, though. Grow a spine.


----------

